# Tons of people Congratulating to US!!!!



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Indy show 2011. You may find somebody you know. If you find yourself please comment some in this thread. There was real wrestler and he is in below pictures and he ordered tons of shirts which all going to be shared by NeoFamilies.
Pictures by mp19134 - Photobucket

Justin and NeoFlex was eye catcher of Indy Show.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk (Apr 12, 2006)

All those people with a belt own a NeoFlex?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

TahoeTomahawk said:


> All those people with a belt own a NeoFlex?


I don't think there are that many lucky people Adam 

That belt sure looks BIG.

Which is Justin?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I lost this wrestler's business card . He said his is famouse and need lots of shirts to be printed. Any know this guy and contact info? 7' tall, Strong accent with huskey voice. His manager reminds me Robert Denero.
I had one many too much beer at party.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Stitch-Up said:


> I don't think there are that many lucky people Adam
> 
> That belt sure looks BIG.
> 
> Which is Justin?


Two Justin's. Justin Choi. Justin Walker. Pete Kwon (From left)


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Look at those good looking guys! haha 

Had a ton of fun out there in Indiana!!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Man, looks like I missed a great party!

Nice photos of everyone with the belt. The display at the booth was nice too!


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Man, looks like I missed a great party!


 and that Korean food is fantastic too


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

If there is one thing those guys at All American enjoy, it's a good meal! Oh, and a nice beer, as well.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Justin Walker said:


> If there is one thing those guys at All American enjoy, it's a good meal! Oh, and a nice beer, as well.


FatKat said "All you guys are all so happy!"
I said "That's us, we proud and happy on what we do"
She is wearing the shirts Justin W print with her design. LARGE area print and very nice!


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Sweet belt, I want it next year...


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

chobay said:


> Sweet belt, I want it next year...


Your 666th post. What does that mean? 
NeoFamily will do our best to defend it. Bring it in!
We believe and know the word "Back to back!"


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

After seeing the belt in person, I am formally denouncing my employment at AA and purchasing a DTG printer to enter in next years contest. Justin be forewarned you will have a challenge next year!


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

JohnL said:


> After seeing the belt in person, I am formally denouncing my employment at AA and purchasing a DTG printer to enter in next years contest. Justin be forewarned you will have a challenge next year!


Hahahaha no! You are needed in tech support, amigo; plus, who would do the color profiling?? You stay right there.... You're the last person I want to compete against!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

John and Justin W,
Does that belt come to All American now? I asked Justin to borrow. He said he would. Thx.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

I think it should be like Formula 1 racing where the winning driver AND the constructor are rewarded


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Just curious if being a distributor would disqualify you from entering next year to defend your title.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh crap! I didn't think about that!


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

Well Justin... If one of your customers end of winning next year.. you still the champion, but from a different perspective!!


----------



## JohnL (Nov 23, 2010)

Hmm... He still has his print shop which is his pride and joy yet he would be a distributor. So being a printer would qualify him yet he himself is a distributor which would disqualify him yet he owns a print shop with employees that would not be part of his distributorship. In which case they could represent him. So if they were to win in essence he would win also which is impossible because he is disqualified but is indirectly possible because he owns rights to both. Would that make him undisqualified?  my head is spinning.


----------



## stix (Feb 3, 2008)

John... I think your sniffing too much pigment. lol


----------

